# Civillian Markmanship Program expanding surplus sales



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I read in the February 1st Freedom that when POTUS signed the 2018 National Defense Authorization Act , in addition to the increases to the nation's military budgets, efforts supporting a provision of the bill spearheaded by Rep. Mike Rogers and our then Senator Luther Strange also resulted in authorization for the sale of thousands of vintage 1911 pistols currently just awaiting destruction at taxpayer expense to instead be made available for sale to the public through the CMP.

After reading that, I asked the range master at a CMP affiliated gun club I belong to let me know when he finds out when the 1911s become available for purchase because when they can be sold I would like a vintage 1911 to pair with the 1903 rifle my father bought through the program.

After all it's better to sell the surplus firearms to we collectors to help continue funding the CMP than to use taxpayer funds to shred and scrap them.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Shame we didn't get access to all those 30 caliber carbine Mr. Obama would not let come in the country from the South Korean Arsenal's.

Assault weapons, you know. Bad, bad, bad...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've been waiting for the WW2 1911 sales to start for two years now. The CMP will be selling 10,000 1911s to start with. I am sure they will be flooded with orders. The sales will not be first come, first served. Each order received within the allotted time period, will get a number. Then, CMP will use a random number generator to award the 10,000 pistols. If a person placing an order does not meet ALL the eligibility requirements, the order gets tossed in the round file.

So, make sure you have all your ducks in a row now! If they select your order, and you do not meet the purchase requirements, you will not get a 1911.

Here is what you'll need with your order:
1. Proof of US citizenship (birth certificate, passport, etc)
2. Proof of age (driver's license)
3. Membership in a CMP-affiliated organization
4. Proof of participation in a marksmanship related activity
5. Be legally eligible to purchase a firearm

LEOs and military service vets do not have to meet some of the requirements.

Prior to sending in your order, you will have to get your FFL to email or fax a copy of his license, with your name written on it, to the CMP.

Good luck.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would recommend that you sign up for the CMP emails rather than relying on your range officer to let you know when the sales begin.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The first rifle I ever fired that wasn't a 22 LR was an M1 Garand purchased for $1 through the CMP.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

even if you are already a registered CMP purchaser you need to submit all new papers , fresh club affiliation document and if your chosen from the lottery it will have to ship to an FFL


----------

